# Nicaragua one photo per post (open to all)



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*- NICARAGUA - One photo per post*

*Welcome to Nicaragua!*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Go Nicaragua! I will follow up this thread... kay:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

^^
Thanks.

*Concepcion Volcano in Ometepe Island & Lake Nicaragua*











Forum member: Tamuga​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Miskito Cays - Northern Caribbean Region*










Jay Dickman / CORBIS


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Granada Cathedral & Mombacho Volcano seen from the San Francisco Convent & Church*










Flickr - eliciaire​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*A beach near El Transito, Nagarote, León*










Flickr - nicalady74​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Cerro Negro Volcanic eruption (1968) - León*
One of the youngest volcanoes in the Western Hemisphere, first appeared in 1850.













R.W. Decker​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Waterfalls at Musún Massif Nature Reserve, Río Blanco, Matagalpa*​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*San Juan River from El Castillo Fort - Southeastern Region*










Flickr - battenkillcanoe​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Pine trees and hills near Wiwili, Jinotega - North Central Region*










Flickr - lilu77​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Laguna de Apoyo and some of it's shoreline from a kayak, near Masaya*










Flickr - stingrayintl​


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Corn Island (East Coast or Atlantic Coast)


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Church in Antigua, Nueva Segovia built in the 17th century - North Central Region*
Antigua was the second "City of Segovia" in Nicaragua, the first was founded in 1543.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Awesome pics of Nicaragua, good thread. I like the Miskito Cays very much. Regards.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

As the song says "Nicaragua, Nicaraguita la flor más linda de mi querer"


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Corn Island, un paraíso en el Caribe. Que sigan las fotos


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Awesome pics of Nicaragua, good thread. I like the Miskito Cays very much. Regards.*


Thanks, here is another image from the eastern coast, formerly known as the "Miskito Coast."

*Palm-fringed beach near Haulover - North Caribbean Region*










Panoramio - jlroblesc​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

frozen said:


> As the song says "Nicaragua, Nicaraguita la flor más linda de mi querer"


Yes that is a song by Carlos Mejia Godoy. He and his family are originally from Somoto, Madriz which was one of several towns founded after the first Segovia City in Nicaragua was abandoned.

*Somoto, Madriz bell and clock towers - North Central Region*










Picasa - yajosev​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Escondido River - Southeastern Region*










Flickr - mariababavida​


----------



## daniel24 (Sep 8, 2007)

:rock:beautiful pictures


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Somoto Canyon, Madriz - North Central Region
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gibece/4147926996/​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Old Train Station - Granada, Nicaragua*
Built in 1882.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/k-wall/2267772575/


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Pastures and farms near Santa Cruz, Estelí - North Central Region*
The region is characterized by higher altitudes and milder climate.










Panoramio - Caleb Izdepski​


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Awesome the Somoto Canyon. Regards.*


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Awesome the Somoto Canyon. Regards.*


Thanks, it's great!


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Another picture of the canyon:

*Somoto Canyon, Madriz - North Central Region
*








ineter.gob.ni​


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

*León Cathedral.*


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Beautiful country.


----------



## EL BACHI (May 4, 2009)

yes it, a beautiful country


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

It's beautiful colonial and other historic buildings give a special sense to the country, it's just so comforting to loo at these pics.


----------



## EL BACHI (May 4, 2009)

*The Mombacho stairs Cloud Forest in Central Nicaragua*














flickr - By Sbmoot​


----------



## Tazotti (Aug 13, 2010)

*Paso Caballo, Chinandega, Nicaragua.*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The Mombacho stairs are simply gorgeous. Regards.*


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*ESTELI, ESTELI, NICARAGUA (1978-1979)*










source:

```
www.magnumphotos.com/
```
 author Susan Meiselas


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*ESTELI, ESTELI, NICARAGUA (1978-1979)*










source:

```
www.magnumphotos.com/
```
author - Susan Meiselas


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Dont forget to credit those photos, or otherwise i will delete them.


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a thread to show you the beauties of Nicaragua. I hope that you can Enjoy it.


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sunset at La Boquita beach​

Sunset at la Boquita Beach por Zeros86, en Flickr


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Popoyo beach​








[/CENTER]
Popoyo beach by me


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

'Our Lady Santa Ana' Church, the most revered in Chinandega:









wiki source


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The Chinandega Rotunda:









source


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice photos n20


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Waterfall near of Matagalpa


Matagapa 2 por Zeros86, en Flickr​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ocotal


Ocotal, Nicaragua por Edward the Second, en Flickr
​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ocotal main church


Ocotal: parroquia de la asuncion por rafamerchan, en Flickr
​


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*León Cathedral - a UNESCO World Heritage Site*

León Cathedral, the largest cathedral in Central America, and built over the 18th and 19th centuries, is presently a UNESCO World Heritage Site.

Distinct architecture and special cultural significance...









source


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Granada's Dock


El muelle por Zeros86, en Flickr
​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

San Rafael del Norte Main Curch


Iglesia de San Rafael del Norte por Zenia Núñez, en Flickr
​


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Excellent new thread of elusive Nicaragua! (elusive on SSC anyways)

Can we see some pictures of Managua?


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

musiccity said:


> Excellent new thread of elusive Nicaragua! (elusive on SSC anyways)
> 
> Can we see some pictures of Managua?


Ok musiccity let me check for some pictures of Managua then I'm gonna post it


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Managua old Cathedral


Managua por Nicaragua de mis Recuerdos, en Flickr
​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Managua Goverment Palace


Managua, Nicaragua por Peter Musolino, en Flickr​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Managua


Managua_Aerea por A. Araoz, en Flickr
​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Rosita, RAAN


En la inmensidad por Taylor Rigby, en Flickr​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Masaya


coyotepe 00058.jpg por naguilarg, en Flickr
​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Playa Maderas


Surfing at Playa Maderas por toddyeates, en Flickr
​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Leon Cathedral roof


Catedral de León por Alam Ramírez Zelaya, en Flickr
​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Escondido River


IMG_4260 copy.jpg por danniepolley, en Flickr
​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Bridge in Bilwi, R.A.A.N.


IMG_4009.JPG por harpaelin, en Flickr
​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Dont forget to credit those photos, or otherwise i will delete them.


Added source info


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Lake Nicaragua Isles - Isletas*














source -

```
http://www.inac.gob.ni/
```


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Volcano Boarding - Cerro Negro *
Cerro Negro Trip - Aubrie sled by Curator of Good, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Matagalpa City at Night*










Source - forum member DeNicaragua​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Managua, early 1970s/late 60s*










Source -

```
www.tnrubendario.gob.ni/
```


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Masaya Volcano Crater*


Masaya Volcano Crater in Nicaragua. by Kovax2009, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Playa Maderas, San Juan del Sur - Southwestern Region

*


Quattro Mujeres by Tony Demin, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Volcan San Cristobal
*


Volcan San Cristobal, Nicaragua by Dunia Osorio, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Red-eyed tree frog from the tropical forests of Nicaragua
*


Red-eyed tree frog by MakiPix, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Subtiava Church - Leon City*

*Subtiava Church (1698-1710) - Leon City
*


Untitled by Tomàs Badia, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Granada City street
*


granada2 by Nate Oxenfeld, on Flickr​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Montañas en San Rafael del Norte


Entre las montañas de San Rafael del Norte por Zenia Núñez, en Flickr
​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Metrocentro Mall - Managua
*


Centro Comercial de Metrocentro, en Managua Ma (2003) by Managüense, on Flickr​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Granada air view


Nicaragua's Granada with the famous yellow cathedral @ parque central por edwindejongh, en Flickr
​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

San Juan de Nicaragua River


Rio San Juan por EvaBendaña, en Flickr
​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Tisey Nature Reserve - Esteli
*


Tisey Reserve by clairemeneely, on Flickr​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

La Calzada street


CalzadaAlCatedral por Curator of Good, en Flickr
​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

San Juan del Sur Bay


SanJuanDelSur por Curator of Good, en Flickr
​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Ya existia otro hilo, seria bueno unir los dos.


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Coroso Waterfall


Coroso Waterfalls in Nicaragua por ateam043, en Flickr
​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Mombacho Volcano


volcán mombacho por Enrique_Padilla, en Flickr



_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Granada's central park


Fuente de agua en el parque central de Granada por Enrique_Padilla, en Flickr
​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Esteli Valley from Tisey Nature Reserve


Esteli-  by Ras 13, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Masaya Lake


view at bucanero resturante , masaya nicaragua  by DREW ESTATE, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Chapel Bells - Granada, Nicaragua


Chapel Bells by AdamCohn, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Great Egret (Garza Grande) - near Venecia, Masaya


Freedom (Garza Grande) (Great Egret) by Moises Duran, on Flickr​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Granada


Parque de Xalteva por Zeros86, en Flickr



kay:​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Granada



Casa Frente Xalteva por Zeros86, en Flickr



kay:​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Leon



El Calvario Leon por Zeros86, en Flickr


​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Esteli 










Source




_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Cañon de Somoto



Cañon de Somoto. Nicaragua por Jack Fiallos, en Flickr



_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Reserva de Bosawas 




Nicaragua 2011 por hunbille, en Flickr




_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Cañon de Somoto




Cañon de Somoto. Nicaragua por Jack Fiallos, en Flickr


​_


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Madriz




Somoto, Madriz. Nicaragua por Jack Fiallos, en Flickr




_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Algo de la fauna de las isletas de Granada





P1060315 por Gareth's Pix, en Flickr




_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_ Santa Maria de Pantasma 





Pantasma por EvaBendaña, en Flickr




_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_San Juan del Sur Bay








San Juan del Sur por siebo, en Flickr








_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Playa Marsella



Playa Marsella por siebo, en Flickr


​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_San Juan del Sur 













_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_*las Prusias (Granada)






La Prusia, Nicaragua por Milton Maldonado, en Flickr





*_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_San Juan del Norte





San Juan del Norte por Jorge González Chau, en Flickr




_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Prinzapolka





Prinzapolka por Taylor Rigby, en Flickr




_​


----------



## Deepakanox (Jun 25, 2013)

Beautiful scenery of Nicaragua.


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Rio Grande de Matagalpa




Grande por edhp, en Flickr



_​​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Volcan San Cristobal



_MG_9274 por EvaBendaña, en Flickr



_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_San Carlos, Rio San Juan






San Carlos sunrise, Nicaragua... por laparisienneavelo, en Flickr






_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Volcan Mombacho





Source: Photo from my photobucket profile


_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Jalapa




Jalapa, Nicaragua por Jack Fiallos, en Flickr


​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Lago Cocibolca



Lago Cocibolca por Zeros86, en Flickr

​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Rio Grande de Matagalpa













source:500px.com



:clap::clap::clap:
_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Camino a Cua, Jinotega






regresando del cua por lilu77, en Flickr





​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Rio Lakus, Bosawas





Rio Lakus rainforest, Bosawas por Josiah Townsend, en Flickr




_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

cordillera de Amerrisque vista desde Juigalpa



Amanecer Juigalpino por gutierrezcalero, en Flickr


​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Rosita, RAAN







Jungle House, Rosita Nicaragua por AdamCohn, en Flickr







_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Selva Negra










Source


_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Ometepe








Isla de Ometepe por In Primula, en Flickr









_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Moyogalpa






Moyogalpa Ferry Docks por Diego Cupolo, en Flickr





_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_*Siuna*








Roadside Home, Nicaragua por AdamCohn, en Flickr






_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Volcan San Cristobal








IMG_6938 por jorgemejia, en Flickr








​_


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Volcan San Cristobal












IMG_6952 por jorgemejia, en Flickr




​_


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Rio Escondido








Rio escondido por mathsurf, en Flickr











_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Teustepe












Abandoned Well por AdamCohn, en Flickr






​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Muy Muy, Matagalpa






Rural Fence, Nicaragua por AdamCohn, en Flickr






_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Cordillera de Amerrisque (Boaco)














source:VIANICA






_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Iglesia de Xalteva, Granada



Xalteva_BW por Zeros86, en Flickr

​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Volcan Momotombo
















Source:Willian Shevchuck 500px.com






_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Camoapa






01 Cerca de Camoapa por rcalero86, en Flickr





_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Masachapa




Playa Masachapa por rcalero86, en Flickr



_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Rio Bartola







Rivière por hubertguyon, en Flickr






_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Estanzuela-Tisey






Tisey Estanzuela Countryside por a.o.tucker, en Flickr





_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_San Miguelito







Lac por hubertguyon, en Flickr





_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Volcan Masaya





Nicaragua por Dominique Dussein, en Flickr





_[​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_El Velero








El Velero por Alam Ramírez Zelaya, en Flickr







_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Isletas de Granada, Nicaragua





Nicaragua por Jen (Jencenatusphotography.com), en Flickr




_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Playa Maderas






Playa Madera por SyrianSindibad, en Flickr





_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Laguna de Apoyo













Fuente: Bello amanecer by Alfredo Guevara


kay:kay:kay:
_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Puerto Dias, Chontales







Boats and Lake Nicaragua - Vista de lanchas y el Lago Nicaragua; Puerto Díaz, Chontales, Nicaragua por Lon&Queta, en Flickr







_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Volcan Cerro Negro





Volcan Cerro Negro por svengenglar, en Flickr



​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_*Volcanes San Cristobal y el Chonco





El Chonco and San Cristobal Volcanoes, Chinandega, Nicaragua por Voyageur du Monde, en Flickr





*_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Playa Gigante




Untitled - Playa Gigante, Nicaragua por robertovalle-photography.com, en Flickr


​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Granada




​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Lago Apanas | Apanas Lake




Apanas desde San Gabriel - Las Cruces por lilu77, en Flickr



_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Huehuete




Coucher de soleil sur Huehuete por Pedro78, en Flickr




_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Granada







_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_San Juan del Sur





San Juan del Sur por Zeros86, en Flickr




_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_San Juan del Sur






San Juan del Sur por Zeros86, en Flickr




_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Marsella




Marsella por Zeros86, en Flickr



_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_San Juan del Sur





Farola por Zeros86, en Flickr





_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Granada





Iglesia de la Merced por Zsuzsa Poór, en Flickr



_​


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Little Corn Island




Little Corn Island 2014 por Leafarhidalgo, en Flickr



_​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Miraflor, Esteli*










Miraflor, Esteli by svengaarn, on Flickr
​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Esteli people at a salsa concert*











Gracias Esteli by LuisEnriquemusic, on Flickr
​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Jinotepe train station built (1920s) - no longer in use*











Calle Junto a la Antigua Estación. by Zenia Núñez, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Just before Earth Hour - Esteli, Domingo Gadea Plaza, now with free WiFi*











EH_Nicaragua_2014_Esteli_6 by Earth Hour Global, on Flickr
​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

_Managua by night




Managua by Night by Aurelia Cassy Sposetti, on Flickr



_​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Laguna de Apoyo - Masaya & Granada*


​La Laguna de Apoyo. by Dustin Veitch, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Telica, Leon*


Nicaragua 2017 - Pacific by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Volcan Masaya*


Say cheese by Daniel Fajardo Valenti, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Ometepe Island - Rivas*


Leaving Ometepe Island Nicaragua by Johanna Barton, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Caribbean Coast - Pearl Cays*

Pearl Cays - 70 by Gemma i Jere, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Matagalpa*


Matagalpa, Nicaragua by 
Germán Enrique Padilla Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Hiking the Cloudforests*


Another day in the jungle by Thomas Frost Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Extinct ancient Volcano - Boaco*


Fabulosa vista del Cerro Quizaltepe, Boaco, Nicaragua by Moises Duran, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Caribbean - Big Corn Island*


Arenas Beach, Big Corn Island, Nicaragua. by Flash Parker, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Leon City*


Leon, Nicaragua by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Reserva Natural Cerro Datanlí, Jinotega*


Untitled by Organización Nicaragüense Ambiental (OrgaNicA), on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Reserva Natural Cerro Datanlí, Jinotega*


Untitled by Organización Nicaragüense Ambiental (OrgaNicA), on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Granada - Northern Nicaragua*


Granada, Nicaragua by Pete Schnell, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Granada City*


Granada, Nicaragua by Pete Schnell, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Rio San Juan*


Early morning, Río San Juan, Nicaragua by Bruce Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Leon City*

Leon, Nicaragua by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Miraflor Nature Reserve*


Miraflor Nature Reserve, Nicaragua by Sherry J. Ezhuthachan, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Lake Nicaragua*


417729_377287238968125_246036484_n by Riggy Queen, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Somoto Canyon*


IMG_9083 by Claudio Secci, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Mouth of Rio Coco (longest river in Central America)*


Aerial of Rio Coco, Nicaragua-Honduras Border by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Caribbean - Rio San Juan (south-east)*


house_20070217_D_14903 by Steven House, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Granada City*


Untitled by Tomàs Badia Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Caribbean Coast*


Nicaragua Atlantic Shores by Mauro R., on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Leon City Cathedral (largest colonial era church in Central America)*


DSC_0366 by claudia, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Momotombo Volcano on shores of Lake Managua*


Nicaragua by George Lezenby, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Momotombo Volcano erupting December 2015*


Volcán Momotombo, Nicaragua, during it recent eruption in December 2015 by Freddy Icabalceta, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Rio San Juan Ferry*


River Ferries by Karen, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Granada City from Lake Nicaragua*


GRANADA by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Esteli City - Central Park and Cathedral*


Central Park at Twilight in Esteli, Nicaragua - 25 August 2015 by Sam Antonio Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Lake Nicaragua Islands near Granada City*


_DSC1426 by Beth Gaede, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Caribbean Plains - Moravian Church - Bonanza, RAAN*


IMG_8844 by Jorge Mejía peralta, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Lake Nicaragua - Solentiname Islands*


_DSC0442 by Beth Gaede, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Wildlife on the shore of the Rio Grande de Matagalpa (among the longest in Central America)*


A orillas del Rio Grande de Matagalpa. R.A.A.S. by Orlando Jarquín, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Boaco City*


Waiting for the Bus by Ivan del Jesus, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Pacific - Herons seen at Chinandega wetlands*

Garzas alimentandose en el humedal. by Orlando Jarquín, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Pacific - Rancho Santana, Rivas*


Rancho Santana. by Orlando Jarquín, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands/Caribbean Plains - Bosawas Biosphere Reserve*


Vista aérea de Reversa de Bosawas by João.Sem-Terra, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Palacagüina Church, established 1552*


tilt shift (Palacaguina) by Gerardo Pastrana, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Managua City late 1970s*


Sunday Afternoon in Managua, Nicaragua by Marcelo Montecino, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Night sky of Nicaragua*


The night sky of Nicaragua by Trisha Hoque, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Pacific - Punta San Diego*


Glen at Asuchillo. by luis fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*A Managua City hotel view*


Untitled by Nestor Vladimir Jaen Villanueva, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Esteli City Intersection*


Intersection by Ethan, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Managua City fruit market*


Managua fruit market by luca gargano, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Caribbean coast - Monkey Point, RAAS*


Monkey Point Nicaragua by americanconstruction, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Diriamba City Church*


nica 02.2013 113 by Sandie Fenton, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Caribbean plains - Siuna Mines 1970s*


Siuna Travel Galery by Jr Siuna, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Caribbean plains - Rosita*


Jungle House, Rosita Nicaragua by Adam Cohn, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Caribbean coast - RAAN*


Panga by Gema Margarita Lorío López, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Leon City*


Leon, Nicaragua by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Masaya City*


P1030868 by Angelo, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Caribbean plains - Bilwi (Puerto Cabezas), RAAN*


Truslaya by Gema Margarita Lorío López, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Somoto City*


IMG_7275 by Jorge Mejía peralta, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Somoto Canyon*

Somoto canyon by Svatinka H, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Condega Tobacco fields*


el tabaco en condega, el almazamiento by Roland Krebs, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Caribbean plains - Rosita, RAAN - fishing*


Pesca by Gema Margarita Lorío López, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Managua City - Lakefront Pier*

Managua by Juanjo Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Granada City - Lakefront Pier*

DSC_0561 by Manuel Soler, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Leon City - Local University*


UNIVERSIDAD AUTONOMIA DE NICARAGUA by Rene Robi, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Tisey Nature Reserve, Esteli*


50 Shades of Green by Ethan, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Pacific - Chinandega beaches*


06. Back to Nica-10.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Volcano Concepcion from the Rivas Isthmus*


10. From Managua to the border, Nicaragua-6.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Refugio Bartola. - Pro-Canal Inter-oceanico de Nicaragua...anti farming - anti la invasion of the rain forest*

DSC_0232 by Orlando Jarquín, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*BOSAWAS - Anti cattle ranching and subsistence farming - anti destruction/descruccion de los bosques - Esteli, Esteli - pro canal - pro Hong Kong*

La tala es uno de los mayores daños en el sur de la Reserva de la Biosfera de Bosawas. Crédito: José Garth Medina/IPS by Agencia de Noticias Inter Press Service, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Iglesia del Calvario (Church of the Calvary), Leon*

_DSC0157 by Beth Gaede, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Esteli City - One of many murals that dot the town*


Esteli - DSC00631 by bill_bly_ca, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Miskito Cays - Northern Caribbean Region*

Fixed this link:

*Miskito Cays - Northern Caribbean Region*

Siuna Travel Galery by Jr Siuna, on Flickr
​
Jay Dickman / CORBIS


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Pacific - Corinto Port, Chinandega*


Power Plant by loonboy2, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Kilambe Nature Reserve*


kilambé by lilu77, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Leon City*

Leon, Nicaragua by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Masaya City*

Masaya, Nicaragua by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Old German Chapel at Selva Negra (Schwarzwald) Coffee Estate*

Old German Chapel at Selva Negra by brandonpdx, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands/Bosawas Biosphere Reserve - Rio/River Amak cascade*

Cascada en Rio Amak by Phillip O, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Managua City - Old Movie Theater ruins turned into church*


Managua, Nicaragua by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Saslaya National Park within Bosawas Biosphere Reserve*

DSC04800-2 (1024x577) by Richard Ramirez, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Granada City - Merced Church Bell Tower*


Bell tower Granada by John Folinsbee, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Cerro Musun Nature Reserve - Cascade Waterfall*


Cerro Musún, Fagner by Fagner Ruiz, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Road winds through cloud forests*


27 - on the way to farm S by Spark Ventures, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Caribbean - Gravestone in Greytown, Rio San Juan - Old British Colonial outpost*


Gravestone, Greytown, Nicaragua by John Folinsbee, on Flickr​Interesting related article:

```
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-19240997
```


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Bosawas Biosphere Reserve - Local indigenous groups transporting merchandise on Bocay River*

Indigenous Seeds Bank from the Alto Wangki Bocay, Nicaragua by FAO of the UN, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Lake Nicaragua - Granada Islands*

Isletas de Granada, Nicaragua by John Folinsbee, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Pacific - Playa Guasacate, Rivas (Infrared)*

Nicarágua - Playa Guasacate by Paulo Henrique Storch, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Pacific - Volcan Mombacho Cloud Forest, near Granada City*


Tunel de Piedra by Jorge Aguilar, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Bosawas Biosphere Reserve - Bocay River surrounded by hills*

Indigenous Seeds Bank from the Alto Wangki Bocay, Nicaragua by FAO of the UN, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Leon City Theater*

Nicaragua, Leon by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Caribbean Coast - Bluefields City, Moravian Church*

Quick fact: Bluefields was named after the Dutch pirate or privateer Abraham Blauvelt whose last name Blauvelt was Anglicized to Bluefields, it's English language meaning.

Moravian church in Bluefields by Nuevas Esperanzas, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Lake Nicaragua - River, Comalapa Chontales*

Image ID# Whalen-120830-5273 | Nicaragua Aerial One by Josh Whalen, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Ocotal City, Nueva Segovia*

Foto Juanita by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Departamento de Rio San Juan*


Rio San Juan - rencontres avec la faune locale by Laura Le Guen, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Pacific - Chinandega Department Church*

Chinandega by Tobias Eder, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Lake Apanas, Jinotega*

Lake Apanas, North of Jinotega by Wojtek Felendzer, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Matagalpa City coming from the Black Forest (Schwarzwald) coffee estates*


7 by cynthia_cs7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Caribbean Plains - Arriving in Bonanza, RAAN (a true "wild west")*

Bonanza, RAAN by Sven Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Managua City - Mercado Oriental from the air, apparently the largest market in Central America*

Not sure... in Managua Nicaragua by Michael McDonough, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Volcano Momotombo on the shores Lake Managua with the Maribios Volcanic Range in the background*

volcano Momotombo by J G, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Caribbean Coast - Bilwi City (Puerto Cabezas) fishing boats*

Balsas pesqueras by Alba Sud Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Lake Nicaragua - Ometepe Island Waterfall (San Ramon) falling from slopes of Volcano Maderas*


Nicaragua- waterfall by Kest Schwartzman, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Caribbean - Pearl Lagoon - Roseate Spoonbill*

Roseate Spoonbill, Nicaragua by Alex Appleby, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Leon City streets*

streets - leon by Marcin Kapusta, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - La Bastilla Ecolodge, Jinotega*


One of our cosy cabins at La Bastilla Ecolodge, Nicaragua by La Bastilla Ecolodge, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Pacific - Cerro Negro Volcano (among youngest volcano in the Americas)*


20. Cerro Negro we are back, Nicaragua.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Pacific - Almost extinct Elephant Beetle*

Elephant Beetle (Megasoma elephas) by Moises Duran, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Yemaya Beach, Little Corn Island*

Yemaya Beach, Little Corn Island, Nicaragua. by Flash Parker, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Matagalpa*

17. Matagalpa-5.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Pacific - Apoyo Crater Lake*

19/52 untitled by Scarleth Marie, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Entering Managua City*


ENTRANDO A MANAGUA by Germán Enrique Padilla Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Somoto, Madridz
*

11. On the road to Nica-9.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Drew Estate Cigar Complex, Esteli*


La Gran Fabrica Drew Estate 3 by DREW ESTATE, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Caribbean - Big Corn Island*


Viaje a Nicaragua - CornIsland05 by Taranna Club de Viatges, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Managua City - Main City Square*

Nicaragua 2017 - Pacific by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Caribbean Plains/Bosawas Nature Reserve - 5 Toucans on a tree, Siuna*


El-Carao-12-8-16-6374 by John Hannan, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Granada City at Dusk*


Granada at Dusk by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Lake Apanas from Surrounding Jinotega hills*


Taking in the views by Dennis Tang, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Leon City's new market building*


Nicaragua 2017 - Pacific by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Masaya City Church*


Nicaragua January 2012 702 by Jorge E. Gomez S., on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Bluefields City - Typical Caribbean home*


Nicaragua January 2012 421 by Jorge E. Gomez S., on Flickr


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely pics! kay:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Pueblo Nuevo, Esteli - Church*

pueblonvo by lilu77, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Matagalpa City*


Matagalpa, la perla del septentrión by Germán Enrique Padilla Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Nueva Segovia hills*


16_Julio_2010 043 by Jonathan Malacarne, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Granada City*

Nicaragua-904.jpg by Vic H. Miranda, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*East of Lake Nicaragua - "El Corozo" Waterfalls, Chontales*


Cascada "El Corozo", Departamento de Chontales by Bernard Gordillo, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Managua City - Lake Managua from Tiscapa Hill (crater lake extinct volcano)*


Loma de Tiscapa, Managua by Bernard Gordillo, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Highlands - Ocotal, Nueva Segovia church*

La bella chiesa di Ocotal by Matias Recondo, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*East of Lake Nicaragua - Bull fighting Ring ( Plaza Taurina) Juigalpa, Chontales*

Plaza Taurina, Juigalpa by Bernard Gordillo, on Flickr


----------

